

Ask YC: How do I admin my own (windows) server? - rksprst

I'm looking into getting a dedicated server to host a number of asp.net based web apps that I have.<p>I have no experience with running my own server and I'm wondering if there is any online resource that you recommend so that I can learn everything I need to do to admin my own Windows 2008 dedicated server.<p>I would be running SQL server on the same server as well.<p>I've searched, but couldn't find guides for windows. Only for *nix based servers.
======
davidw
> I've searched, but couldn't find guides for windows. Only for *nix based
> servers.

Maybe that's a hint?:-)

------
sachmanb
What often is the case is that your hosting provider will open up Remote
Desktop for you to your server (in hardware/software firewall, whatever you
have). Then you install the remote administration application of your choice,
and if you'd like - close up the RDP port (I do).

Some hosting providers like SoftLayer give you a Private Net, so you can VPN
into the Private Net and RDP from there (without opening up the port to the
public facing IP). This makes sense if you have an office, or a # of
employees.

A cheap and easy solution is Hamachi (which creates a VPN between machines).
You install Hamachi on your server and your trusted machines (your desktop,
whatever else) and now you can RDP using the Hamachi IP.

You can allow allow file & printer services in Windows Firewall for your
Hamachi or hosting provider supplied network, and get to your files that way
(easier than FTP).

LogMeIn is nice too, but you lose all the other things you can do with a real
virtual network. I used to use Radmin (radmin.com), which was nice - but I
prefer the virtual networks approach.

------
MichaelApproved
I doubt you'll find a complete guide for all the stuff you're looking for. I
just google the individual questions. It's pretty much how I learn everything.

Or try <http://www.experts-exchange.com/> I've never signed up for this but I
see them come up a lot in search results.

~~~
Travis
Experts Exchange is notorious for being a bait-and-switch website. They cram
organic search with their results, then force you to sign up for an account
before you can view the answers.

For a while there was a hack where you could piece together your answers by
browsing the source (they just had some JS to hide it unless regisered). Now I
think they browser-agent sniff to get their content indexed by google but put
it behind a paywall for humans.

Bottom line: they're they crappy version of a site like StackOverflow.com.
Check out SO, before experts-exchange.

Also of some amusement is that their website was (for a while)
expertsexchange.com, without the hyphen (get it -- ExpertSexChange.com ;) ).

